

A pragmatist’s startup spin-down - miiiiiike
http://chrishateswriting.com/post/108080554943/a-pragmatists-startup-spin-down

======
toomuchtodo
> We gave them 30 days to access the archive and download a ZIP file of their
> artwork, and also provided Archive.org with a copy of the data.

This was extremely classy Chris. Sorry it didn't work out. It was still a
valuable contribution.

------
allendoerfer
I think you sound like a friendly and mindful human being, but not as a
business person should sound like.

I find your relationship to your investors money very strange. This whole
thing is not a game. For me at least it is not about making a nice drawing app
and building a community of people, who like to create pretty drawings. There
is nothing wrong about that, but it is not the goal of a company. The goal of
a company is to make money. Nothing more nothing less.

If i were to invest in somebody's company I would want that person to be
focused on spending my money as reasonable as possible and give me back as
much as possible or at least lose as less as possible by making as little
stupid errors as possible. I would walk away instantly if he mentions giving
my money to charity if he fails. I can do this myself if I would have wanted
to.

~~~
evotech
I think the goal of a business should be to create a product o a service that
people want and can use. To employ people and to have happy customers.

This money-money-money-andnothingbutmoney ideology just doesn't benefit anyone

~~~
allendoerfer
Would you agree with me, when I say, that all these things are nice, but
secondary for a business? I am with Adam Smith, who said, that these things
follow naturally.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Would you agree with me, when I say, that all these things are nice, but
> secondary for a business?

No. Money is like oxygen: Essential for survival, but not the point of
existence.

